# Tapepros Mudshark



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a chance to try tapepros mudshark head for there compound tube today thanks to Tomg, As you can see it turns the CP tube into a box or seam filler, Handy thing if you have the CP tube, It worked well. I used it for a box filler, I prefer this way of filling a box over the standard plaster pump. Heres a few pics of the tool in question and some other pics for interest, It was a small reno job in an old batch at a lake, Everything was out of level and it had some nasty high shoulders etc so i boxed it then went over it with the 14 trowel.

In the last pic the fishing boat was leaving to go to sea at night but a much bigger boat was coming in so he turned to avoid it and parked it on some rocks, The tide went down and up as it does and he was lucky enough it floated off without damage, That was last week.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

It looks so beautiful out there...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think tomg might be listening to my ideas, makes a thicker tube, a attachment to fill boxes:whistling2:

Here's something for you to try Cazna the paradise bragger.

Stick a flat applicator on the end of that tube, and pre-fill all your flats with really runny !!!!!!!!!! hotmud. Then you should be able to use AP mud to lay tape with your zook. We will do that here in the summer, it's very humid here then.. ... here was todays weather for example http://www.theweathernetwork.com/obs24h/caon0383/?ref=topnav_weather_obs24h

You don't fill the whole bevel, the faster you go with the cp tube, the less it leaves on. I know I don't need to explain the advantages of the pre-fill, So maybe you will start a trend down under.

And maybe if Tomg invented a skinner Flat applicator, instead of ones that fill the whole bevell. Then it would be awesome to use on pre-fills and installing no-coat type fasteners :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I been filling my box tool like this for years


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

all so I can adjust my box tool up so I can fill them up when I am on my stilts
that shark looks dirty


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So is that icerock jr the boss

He knows if he keeps dads tools full, that you will have no excuses to buy him toyz.

I use the cp tube to fill the spotter, their the perfect combination. I think the mud shark would be way more faster to fill the boxes though. I would get one, just b/c 2bjr and I could be on separate jobs sometimes. So if he was at one job running the zook, and I wanted to go to a different job to box out, and you only have one pump...... well


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> It looks so beautiful out there...


Don't be telling him that:furious:

when winter comes, he will post pics up like that every day, just to rub it in:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't be telling him that:furious:
> 
> when winter comes, he will post pics up like that every day, just to rub it in:furious:


I know...
I hate winter....so so much..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

i have a 18'' 24 and a 48 tube I use the 18 on my spotters and the 24 on my 8 10 12 box tool and my 10 '' fat boy gets filled in good time...on big jods if I want I use my mud sprayer to pump the mud into the tubes or box tools and that is very fast...if you have to lay the box down to fill it with mud it is not faster them me


----------

